# As Seen on Facebook/Twitter



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thought I would start a thread on funny/humorous things seen on Facebook, Twitter or other social media. I must be in a silly mood this morning because this sad FB post just cracked me up:









www.wtftoday.eu/category/wtf_images/page/2/​


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There needs to be a maximum age requirement on Facebook.


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:!rolling:rolling:


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

www.failbook.com has a BUNCH of funny ones :lol:


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

"No one uses microsoft. Everything XP or Vista" I have news for you. Microsoft makes XP and Vista!!!!! :new_popco:uglyhamme


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

and besides... office 2007 is the thing


----------

